# fort meade , MD



## lazyeye1086 (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if they have hunting land on fort meade, MD i am currently living in monterey , ca but me and my wife will be getting stationed there for a good while and we both love to deer hunt and i was just wondering how everthing works for hunting on military posts.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I lived on Ft Meade a long long time ago. At that time there was no hunting on that post. I shot my first deer on Ft Hood in 1980. Most army posts have a rod and gun club and permit hunting but I don't think Ft Meade is one of them. Call the Morale support activities office and ask they will help you out.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

LE1086,

I live about 45 min from Ft. Meade and unfortunately, since my dad retired for the Dpt of Army (Aberdeen Proving Grounds) I haven't hunted any bases since.

On the bright side, there are a number of public places, downside, they can be crowded.

Some info for hunting private land. You MUST have written permission to hunt ANY private land that you do not own.

Good luck, and thank you for your service.

When you get here, let me know!


----------



## Rem260 (May 22, 2007)

I live about 6 miles from Ft Meade although I have never hunted there. Prior to 9-11 they did allow controlled hunting on the back of the base. I do not know if this is still allowed. There is a Rod and Gun Club on the post. I believe they have a web site that might answer your questions.

Finding a good place to hunt is an issue here. With the hiigh population and demand, most hunting is on leased land. It can get expensive in a hurry.

Rem


----------

